# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  सचिन के बेटे के सलेक्*शन पर सवाल, एक होनहार बाहर

## Hindi7

हाल ही में सचिन तेंदुलकर के बेटे अर्जुन तेंदुलकर का चयन वेस्ट जोन अंडर -16 में किया गया है। लेकिन अर्जुन के चयन को लेकर क्रिकेट प्रेमी काफी निराश दिखाई दे रहे हैं। दरअसल क्रिकेट प्रेमी इसलिए खुश नहीं हैं क्योंकि इस टीम में प्रणव धनवाड़े का चयन नहीं किया गया और उनकी जगह सचिन के बेटे को टीम में जगह दे दी गई। प्रणव वहीं है जिन्होंने जनवरी में स्कूली क्रिकेट में 1009 रन की पारी खेल कर वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड बनाया था। अंडर -16 की यह टीम हुबली में आयोजित इंटर जोनल टूर्नामेंट में हिस्सा ले रही है। जानिए अगली स्लाइड में कैसा था अर्जुन का प्रदर्शन…………………

----------


## anita

आप बाह्य कड़ी नहीं दे सकते है

----------

